# Stone from Cris A. Any one want to try in OZ



## ynot1985

Hi All,

picked this up the other week and I'm not sure about it so happy to have a try with it (sorry, Australia only due to shipping cost)

more about this stone 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24299-Stone-Stuff

if you are interested in having a good, let me know

Cheers


----------



## Badgertooth

Yo Tony, 

What are your initial thoughts on the stone?


----------



## Kingkor

What did you think of the stone and what knives did you sharpen with it?


----------



## ynot1985

I'm not exactly sure actually. That's why I'm passing it around to see what others think.

Cris told me that it can go up to 8000k (i think) and how it cut depends on how more force you use to sharpen with. So you can use it to set bevels, finish, like an all in one stone.

I find this very hard to do as a light force /stong force is very subjective and hard to be consistent with. I find that I get a sharper edge with my existing stones but this could be just me not using it correctly.

I tried it on some stainless and carbons

one thing is for sure, it's a very hard stone


----------



## chefcomesback

I would love to have a go at it Tony


----------



## ynot1985

Hey Mert, 

I'm sending it to someone in Cairns tomorrow.

I'll get it sent to you once they finish


----------



## Von blewitt

Keen to try, if it fits into the pass around


----------



## kevpenbanc

Any feedback on this ?


----------



## Von blewitt

Oh, sh*t I just realised I still have this :O


----------



## brooksie967

Chinese natural?


----------



## 42537703

brooksie967 said:


> Chinese natural?



Yes, it is.


----------

